# Cookies - No Bake Oatmeal



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I love those things and they take care of my chocolate craving. I can't eat just 1 so i ate the best and ---- the rest.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wheres the recipe?

I sit here late at night an feel like a cookie but too lazy to bake. Altho I could stir stuff together. :wink2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My wife makes those quite often, they are good, I am just not into chocolate too much.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> Wheres the recipe?
> 
> I sit here late at night an feel like a cookie but too lazy to bake. Altho I could stir stuff together. :wink2:


 She said it's in a 1960's Betty Crocker cook book.:biggrin2: but i think she does it from memory.


I suspect you can find one there on line. TMK these she made don't have coconut or peanut butter. 



EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey " *CHOCOLATE* " have you found a no bake recipe you would like ?:vs_laugh:

I'm sure they need to be "artfully put in a pan ":biggrin2:




EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Who? Me?

hahaha


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

BigJim said:


> My wife makes those quite often, they are good, I am just not into chocolate too much.



Like peanut butter?


My son adapted a recipe found online that makes a decadent peanut butter version.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Colbyt said:


> Like peanut butter?
> 
> 
> My son adapted a recipe found online that makes a decadent peanut butter version.


Could you share the recipe, that sounds good.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Like peanut butter?
> 
> 
> My son adapted a recipe found online that makes a decadent peanut butter version.


 I'd have to try one batch with CRUNCHY .






EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Like peanut butter?
> 
> 
> My son adapted a recipe found online that makes a decadent peanut butter version.


 Wife said she's made them with peanut butter, both smooth and crunchy. Must have been longer than 10 minutes ago because i forgot.:biggrin2:




EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I will get him to email the recipe and post it it for you. The crunchy is an option.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is the recipe. I am fairly sure the first time he made it the use of two different kinds of oats was a mistake so if all you have is quick cook feel free to use them.


Regular p-nut butter is fine also though I have to admit the crunchy is good.


Bet you can't just eat two. 



Ingredients: 

3 cups white sugar
3/4 cup butter
3/4 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 + 1/2 cups Crunchy Peanut Butter
2  + 1/2 cups quick-cooking oats
2 cups old fashioned oats (not quick or minute)
 

The mixing of the types of oats and the use of Crunchy Peanut butter to add peanuts are my particular twists to this recipe.




Before starting:


Lay down wax paper in a large area, I generally find that I want two sheets of wax paper at least two feet long, laid one above the other with maybe a 1" to 2" overlap
Place all the Oats into a large mixing bowl and set aside.

In a saucepan over medium heat, combine sugar, butter and milk. Bring to a rapid boil and boil for one full minute. 

During the last 60 to 90 seconds of sugar mixture boil, place the peanut butter in the microwave to soften it. You don't want it runny, but you want it to be loose enough to blend easily with the sugar mixture.


Working Quickly from this point forward:
Remove Sugar Mixture from heat and stir in the Vanilla and Peanut Butter, stir until thoroughly mixed.


Pour sugar/peanut butter mixture over the oats and mix thoroughly. I recommend holding the mixing bowl with a pot holder as it will be quite warm.


Using a large spoon or a dipper of your desired size drop the cookie dough on to the wax paper and allow it to cool completely to firm up. Usually 20-30 minutes, though you can sneak a cookie early if you don't mind it being soft.


----------

